# Puppy pimple?



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Our 1-year old, Gus, has a small, white, pimple-looking growth on his chin. It's about the size of small pimple, and there is only one. He's had it for a couple months; at first my husband picked it off, thinking it was a piece of food, but it grew back. 

It really just looks like a little whitehead on his chin so I am not too worried, although I told my husband not to pick it again so we can see if it grows! So far, it is still small, and doesn't appear to bother him at all. Has anybody had anything similar or think it warrants a trip to the vet? I read that dogs can have acne (especially "large, shorthaired breeds"), but it seems like if this were the case, there would be more than one...any ideas? I'll try to post a picture of it later.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

When Coya was about 4 months old she had a small pimple like bump right on her lower eye lid. We had taken her to the vet and they said it was an ingrown hair. They didn't prescribe any meds, just recommended we put a warm compress on it and after a few weeks of us doing that it cleared up.

If it doesn't seem to be bothering Gus I don't think it's anything serious. To ease your worries though a trip to the vet may be a good idea.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I think you are right- it looks like it might be an ingrown hair. I'll try putting a warm compress and see if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any other ideas for what this pimple could be? Again, Gus has one small, white almost-whitehead-like pimple on his chin. There is only one, it is pretty small, and it keeps growing, falling off, and then starting to grow again. It's been several months now- it doesn't seem to bother him in any way.

We haven't noticed any other pimples or warts anywhere else. Anyone have any ideas? I don'tr think it is a big deal, but I don't want to miss something. I am trying to avoid getting it checked by the vet since vet trips are extremely tramatic for little Gus. He has to be muzzled and restrained, and may even need to be drugged for the vet to look at anything in or around his mouth...


----------

